# Pheasant tags?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Would anyone be for pheasant tags at $5 a peace and you can only buy 2 or 3 of them a year per person, and all the money made would go to improving pheasants in Utah?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I personally wouldn't be that excited about it. I probably just wouldn't hunt pheasants in Utah(not exactly a pheasant hunter's mecca anyways). Also, anyone can pay 15 bucks a bird and go somewhere and have a better experience where there are birds without having to hunt the swamp next to the rest of Utah fighting for the few pheasants we have(Salt Lake area anyway).

I think choosing to donate 5 bucks to an organization like pheasants forever would be equally effective, as I don't think that tags would raise a ton of revenue for public land pheasants. That's just my opinion though, and I'm no expert on the subject.


----------



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

I would like to be part of a movement to create more pheasant and quail habitat. If part of our concern is keeping kids interested in hunting I don't think it will happen with big game opportunities. I'm thinking of starting a Quail Forever chapter in my area hoping I can do something positive for the birds, hunting the birds, and getting more youth outdoors. Not much pheasant habitat where I live. Thoughts on QF?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

That would be a hard sale until there were actually a decent amount of birds.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I am against that I would be for a pheasant stamp though. If the funds were dedicated and transparency would be a must.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As much as I LOVE pheasant hunting - it my ABSOLUTE favorite kind of hunting. I think that pushing hard for large pheasant populations in Utah is a square peg in a round hole kind of thing. I'd equate it to bighorn sheep hunts in Nebraska. There is a small population of bighorns in the Pine Ridge area of Nebraska. They struggle. The group gets regularly supplemented with transplants. They fight disease issues. But yea, there are bighorn sheep there. But there is an extreme amount of effort for very little payoff for hunters. The main reason being - Nebraska just doesn't have quality, or quantity of suitable habitats for bighorn sheep. 

Utah is similar with pheasants. Sure, there are a few areas that can support small populations. And there are certainly pay to play kind of places. But outside a few small pockets, we just don't have it. On the other hand, we have massive amounts of quality habitats that support chuckars. It is certainly a different hunting experience than pheasants, but quality chuckar habitats abound in Utah - and most of it is on public lands. Monies to build and maintain guzzlers will do more for upland bird hunting opportunities than anything we could do for pheasants.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

And that's the truth


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

years ago utah used to have an "upland stamp" and it really didnt do much for upland game in my opinion. throwing money at a problem isnt always a solution. Utah just isnt a state that puts the kind of emphasis on hunting like other states do so it would be a lost cause. It's as much of an "attitude towards wildlife" as it is a fiscal problem. sure, more money could help protect more habitat but the kind of money needed would be astronomical to be able to compete with the reasons we are losing habitat, development. Every single place i used to hunt in davis county now has houses on it. People in this state view undeveloped land as a place to put a future building or road and NOT a place to leave alone so unfortunately throwing a couple of bucks at the pheasant situation in utah wouldnt help any. chuckars and grouse are the only species that have a chance in this state because of their remote locations and federally owned lands they live on. Our state gov't wants wall to wall buildings and roads if they could get their way.


----------

